# ماكينه نشاره الخشب العملاقه فورتكس



## كايرو تريد (26 سبتمبر 2013)

كايرو تريد جروب وبانفراد تقدم
ماكينه النشاره البرازيليه من انتاج شركه FORTEX
الماكينه تحتوى على 4 سكاكين
و2 موتور الموتور الاول 7.5 حصان والثاني 2 حصان
الطاقه الانتاجيه للماكينه 200 ك / ساعه




لمعلومات عن ابعاد الماكينه وابعاد الصندوق





نرجو زياره موقعنا

او مراسلتنا بالبريد الالكتروني
[email protected]
او الاتصال
00201007774414
00201006110389
0020509825043
او القيام بزياره صفحتنا الرسمية علي موقع الفيس بوك FaceBook


ولمتابعه القناة الرسمية للشركة علي موقع اليوتيوب YouTube


----------

